# Rosemary Beach (Near Panama City Beach) Fishing Report-Any suggestions?



## mitchejm (Jun 18, 2008)

So I 've had no luck surf fishing over the past few days and even tried my small boat in Lake Powell with the same results. Any suggestions on where I might go to catch some fish within 30 minutes. Thanks in advance for any suggestions. Jon


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

you might try the 331 bridge for some trout and reds


----------

